# Lost:



## weakendwar (Nov 28, 2004)

My girlfriend and i were coming down mines 2 at berthoud on Sat 11/27, and her snowshoes fell off her backpack. if anyone has or saw them please give me a buzz. they are yellow Atlas snowshoes with her name on them.

cheers


----------

